# Suburban Garden in Rome, GA



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Our 4 bedroom, 3 bath two story home in Rome is for sale by owner. We have done extensive work on this half acre property. There are many raised beds with great soil, a working 3 bed compost pile full of mixed bedding, 8 2 to 4 yr. old apple trees, 11 blueberry bushes, 14 blackberry bushes, a rhubarb bed, an asparagus bed, strawberries, ornamental trees and perennial flowers. Dozens of colorful roses. A beautiful split rail fence. People regularly stop to compliment us and it is widely known in Rome. Close to schools and stores. There is a treehouse in progress in some big trees in the back corner and a firepit area close to it. Great visibility on corner with stop sign. A great place to sell from.

The home is brick. There is new carpet in bedroom space and hardwood on other rooms, new kitchen and appliances, beautiful sunroom (I start seedlings here), 4 yr. old furnace/air system, french doors in basement room, new paint throughout, new front porch railings and more. We have put over $14,000 into the home in 6 years. 2700 sq. ft. Great neighbors next door.

We purchased property just out of town so we can garden/farm in a bigger way. Please call April at 706-728-1940 or Bill at 706-728-2826 or private message us here.


----------

